# CO2 tank



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So just wondering on the average pricing of a C02 tank empty or filled. I dont live in Toronto or area so im kinda just calling around my area getting quotes. I got one for a 5 lb @ $95 and a 10 @ $120. both are used and anti static recertified or whatever it is.

Then I called another plavce and they said they had a tank certified 7yrs ago 5lb for 30 dollars. Should i be leary of this tank. Ive only called 2 places so far so dont really know what the pball park range is.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Those prices are a bit high. I know for sure in Toronto, you can get a 5 lb for $75 and a 10 lb for $85 (this is in the west end of Toronto, so not that long of a drive from London)

$120 for a 10 lb tank is outrageously expensive. You can get a 20 lb tank for $130 in Toronto.

There are some places in London that I know of, but I have never called and inquired about their prices. 

As for the 7 year old tank, I would be leery of it. Tanks have to be recertified every 5 years, so if you buy this tank, you will have to pay for a recertification the next time you try to get it filled.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks darkblade. ya i was thinking that the old one would be a little sketchy. Off hand can you think of any of those places in london? if you cant no big deal, im asking around so eventually ill find a few places...so far ive only found that place and the one in the town i live. It was the one in the town i live that had the extreme price. I may mention how high his price is in comparison if i can find some cheaper places closer to home and see if he can price match. but i think if i price match with a toronto area store by the time i figure in gas for a 2 hr drive it would work out to be about the same.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't remember the name of the shop...it was a fire extinguisher place though.

It was near the south end of London; I'll ask my co-worker tomorrow, he has lived in London longer than I have, so he would know the area.

Find an excuse to go to Toronto, and it won't be gas wasted


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Check out Rich's sell thread - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12370

He's selling a 10lb aluminum tank.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

next reason i have right now is the screeching weasel concert at the pheonix. But that not till May


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

By chance was it London Fire Equipment on wonderland


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> By chance was it London Fire Equipment on wonderland


That's it.

How much did they quote? I called them last time inquiring about refilling a 10lb tank, and they told me it was $17.50


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

umm for the tank it was 107 after taxes cheapest ive found so far. So i think around 90 before taxes.

So Darkblade are you in the London area then?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> umm for the tank it was 107 after taxes cheapest ive found so far. So i think around 90 before taxes.
> 
> So Darkblade are you in the London area then?


It's 85 with tax "included" at Norwood. Consider the $22 gas money to go to Toronto, and then, you just need to find something else to do while there 

I'm doing my graduate thesis in London, but I'm from Toronto.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

lol always a fish strore trip...need plants,snails and oto's....Thinking of going to BA kitchener for my regulator....not too much further....hmm got the wheels spinning now...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> Thinking of going to BA kitchener for my regulator....not too much further....hmm got the wheels spinning now...


Not too sure which particular regulator you are looking into, but have you taken a look at this thread yet?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

The regulators that you can buy from BA's are usually quite overpriced too...


----------



## scrt69 (Jan 10, 2010)

I came up with $145 for buying a 10lb tank local.. and $35 per refill. also a regulator for $95

they suggested buying it, because renting is $65/year 

But that was just a first call


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

scrt69 said:


> I came up with $145 for buying a 10lb tank local.. and $35 per refill. also a regulator for $95
> 
> they suggested buying it, because renting is $65/year
> 
> But that was just a first call


 Outrageous prices. I would never pay that much for a 10 lb tank.

Don't trust their pricing on the regulators. I would never buy a single stage regulator for that price either.

Buying a CO2 tank is not a bad idea, but you have to figure out how they do the tank refills. Do they do it on the spot and refill your tank, or do they simply take your tank and swap it for an already filled tank?


----------



## scrt69 (Jan 10, 2010)

ya.. it would be a complete swap.. call one day, bring it the next and just swap. I am still searching for the best set up of course. saw a complete kit online for like $360 US.. i think there was even free shipping...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

scrt69 said:


> ya.. it would be a complete swap.. call one day, bring it the next and just swap. I am still searching for the best set up of course. saw a complete kit online for like $360 US.. i think there was even free shipping...


 360 USD? That's enough to buy two complete CO2 setups!


----------

